# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  ▬ Mount Runs in 10 Seconds

## Kaizuken

Hello Ownedcore Members
Kaizuken here

You can farm mounts within 10 seconds
Original Post by Talon King


Steps:
1. Queue to Proving Grounds
2. Enter Provings Grounds
3. Teleport out of the dungeon
4. Go to the instance you want to farming the mount.
5. Beat the boss and enter to proving grounds
6. Step 3 again
7. Enter the dungeon you are farming the mount
8. Now enter proving grounds again.
9. Use this macro in "Proving Grounds"



> /script ResetInstances();


10. Teleport out of the dungeon and you are on the current boss, you are farming the mount


*Notice - If you not stuck inside the instance, try this:
*


> DO NOT right click the boss. Use an ability to kill him, then it works.





> taking out the trinket that had a proc chance got me locked inside every single time @ 1st try. so, probably what causes the randomness of getting locked or not might be proc of some equipment

----------


## priesta

Awesome! Nice find  :Smile:

----------


## xflinn

nice find. do u think something like this would be bannable or they would just take the mount off of the account (if they did anything)

----------


## Eryx

Personally I don't think this is enough to get you banned. Worst case is probably that they remove the mount, but most likely they will just turn a blind eye to it and apply a fix to this and prevent it from happening in the future  :Smile:

----------


## Kaizuken

> nice find. do u think something like this would be bannable or they would just take the mount off of the account (if they did anything)



Just take the mount, its like when someone do ninjaloot they just remove the mount.

----------


## rdruid69

Wait this works with raid bosses or just dungeon bosses that can be spammed anyway? I'm a little confuse...

----------


## xflinn

most likely just dungeon bosses that can be spammed. so probably just rivendare?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Wait this works with raid bosses or just dungeon bosses that can be spammed anyway? I'm a little confuse...


Only normal dungeons.

----------


## rdruid69

> most likely just dungeon bosses that can be spammed. so probably just rivendare?


There are 2 from cata in Vortex Pinnacle and Stonecore also. Maybe some others I can't think right now...

----------


## rdruid69

> Only normal dungeons.


Ohhh thx. I'm gonna try with the trash of ToT to get the snail toy. In theory this reset the instance but leaves you in the same spot you were before right? So this may work... Will updated soonTM!

Update 1: It doesn't work... anyway I got my toy after 4 hours of farming.

----------


## xflinn

> There are 2 from cata in Vortex Pinnacle and Stonecore also. Maybe some others I can't think right now...


dont those have to be in heroic though?

----------


## rdruid69

> dont those have to be in heroic though?


Nope. I got all mounts in game except from some world bosses stupid 0.000001% drop so I can confirm this drops in normal. I farm both in 1 day each :P

----------


## xflinn

hmmm having some trouble getting this to work. I'm following step by step and at the very last step after i use the macro and "teleport out of the dungeon" it puts me outside Strat. Any ideas?

P.S. Are u on US or EU?

----------


## lilsniff

Combined with this - (Minor: more than 10 Instances per hour)- this could be freaking awesome (not that it isn't awesome by itself), but don't know if the more than 10 per hour still works tho.

Thanks for sharing! Will get my ass in gear farming strath before they fix it  :Stick Out Tongue: 
When it comes to blizz detecting this stuff, would it be smarter to use an addon that has a reset instance button rather than a macro? I've heard that macros are easily detected by blizz (don't know really, why I'm asking)

----------


## Ashoran

> hmmm having some trouble getting this to work. I'm following step by step and at the very last step after i use the macro and "teleport out of the dungeon" it puts me outside Strat. Any ideas?
> 
> P.S. Are u on US or EU?


it worked on my US account, but my EU seems not to work, I don't know...

----------


## xflinn

Can't seem to get it working for me on US. Trying to figure out whats going wrong. Following step by step, but when I teleport out of dungeon at the very last step it ports me out of Shatt when I walk back in its a fresh strat.

----------


## lilsniff

> hmmm having some trouble getting this to work. I'm following step by step and at the very last step after i use the macro and "teleport out of the dungeon" it puts me outside Strat. Any ideas?
> 
> P.S. Are u on US or EU?


I have got this to work on EU.
To me it sounds like you're resetting after you first ran the whole instance and ported back to proving grounds the first time. 
Did you walk back into strath after the first time and check that you're "locked" in? and then out to proving grounds and then resetting?




> it worked on my US account, but my EU seems not to work, I don't know...


Working for me on EU

----------


## Superzozo

Hi, I did every steps but I wasn't lock in strath, I don't know what I did wrong.

----------


## lilsniff

> Hi, I did every steps but I wasn't lock in strath, I don't know what I did wrong.


I'd recommend watching the video while doing it to make sure you do it exactly the same way, pausing when you need to do stuff. 
I got kinda confused with all the TP'ing out and in, but watching the video at the same time made it much easier  :Smile:

----------


## xflinn

> I have got this to work on EU.
> To me it sounds like you're resetting after you first ran the whole instance and ported back to proving grounds the first time. 
> Did you walk back into strath after the first time and check that you're "locked" in? and then out to proving grounds and then resetting?
> 
> 
> 
> Working for me on EU


I ran the instance, killed baron, went back into proving grounds. then teleported out (outside of Strat), walked back into strat, teleported back to proving grounds, reset using the macro, and when i teleported out of proving grounds It spawned me outside of Strat.

----------


## lilsniff

> I ran the instance, killed baron, went back into proving grounds. then teleported out (outside of Strat), walked back into strat, teleported back to proving grounds, reset using the macro, and when i teleported out of proving grounds It spawned me outside of Strat.


It seems like you're doing it the same way as I am, so I don't know what could be wrong :/

----------


## xflinn

Just a quick question. Are you using a DK as well or using a diff class? (My DK is currently locked in Tanaan intro quest (been too lazy to finish)) 
So it takes me a while to get there using my Ally rogue. Could that be why?

----------


## lilsniff

> Just a quick question. Are you using a DK as well or using a diff class? (My DK is currently locked in Tanaan intro quest (been too lazy to finish)) 
> So it takes me a while to get there using my Ally rogue. Could that be why?


I'm not using a DK. I very much doubt that this would only work for certain classes.
I'm horde, so I just use a portal to UC and fly from there

----------


## Manuris

Doesnt work for me Horde Hunter EU :c I tried a couple times but I dont get locked out on the last step like in the Video

----------


## xflinn

at 6:49 when he tries to walk back outside, he is locked in however, following the same steps, I don't get locked in and I am able to go out of the dungeon? O.o


EDIT:

Figured it out. I wasn't MELEEing Baron. I was using mutilate. Have to autoattack for it to work.

----------


## lilsniff

> at 6:49 when he tries to walk back outside, he is locked in however, following the same steps, I don't get locked in and I am able to go out of the dungeon? O.o
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Figured it out. I wasn't MELEEing Baron. I was using mutilate. Have to autoattack for it to work.


I was just about to suggest that  :Stick Out Tongue:  As a paladin I just spam crusader strike, seems to work aswell.

----------


## Rabitted

Awesome find, I will try this out on trashmobs in raids now to see if it works properly there too!

----------


## Manuris

I did it with my hunter so its NOT about meele hitting the boss. I reset the instance while I were in it and then ported to proving grounds and it worked.

----------


## forgotoldaccountlol

Not working on MG US here. Tried both Strath and Stonecore. With Stonecore, I actually hearthed back to my garrison and made a new proving grounds instance before attempting again. No dice, just threw me back out (and I did watch the video, I know I'm doing it exactly as he did).

----------


## jimmys96

Doesn't seem to lock me into the instance, EU..

----------


## castiel92

I followed your every step in the video : Dual Setup monitor so it was pretty easy

Spinebreaker - EU - works perfectly - no mount  :Frown:

----------


## Crysto

Didn't work 5 times in a row. 

Logged out and it worked the first time.

----------


## TehVoyager

US alliance. worked perfectly. 

that was frikin amaziballs. thanks for the share.

----------


## parkmensch2003

Stratholme worked perfect for me. 4th Run and the Mount dropped  :Cool: ... sadly Pinnacle of Vortex doesn't work with this method  :Frown:

----------


## jimmyamd

still working US 18/06/16, got the mount on 27th go lol

----------


## Democides

This is incredible, so much time saved.

----------


## ev0

Doesn't appear to wrk for me, oh well.

----------


## tialk

yeah, still 10 times /h - going to realm #4 now  :Wink: 

thanks for sharing

----------


## Toldorn

doesn't work for me. Always throws me outside of enterance.

One thing I did notice however, where you said in the video you cannot leave the instance once you've re-ported back in, I WAS able to. Perhaps that's whats buggered it up for me.
Alas...  :Frown:

----------


## xflinn

Did u autoattack baron rivendare and not use a spell?

----------


## Jaladhjin

I'd be of the opinion this would eventually come down to "clever" use of mechanics vs "abuse" of mechanics.. something some such blah de blah..

& unfortunately.. it's Blizzard's world.. they hold the hammer..

A good share regardless :-)

----------


## Kuba Balo

Works great with my mage on EU  :Smile:  Thanks for share :/ Hate this 10 times lockout

Edit: i didnt melee baron with my mage... And switching realm bypass lockout! u can run it 20 times with alt on different realm!  :Smile: ))) got the mount on 5th try on second realm  :Stick Out Tongue:  no waiting 

Love u <3

----------


## ToR

I did this on 3 different characters last night, but I can't get it working this morning. Exactly the same method takes me outside the instance entrance instead of to the boss

Update:
Works fine on other characters

----------


## lilsniff

> I did this on 3 different characters last night, but I can't get it working this morning. Exactly the same method takes me outside the instance entrance instead of to the boss
> 
> Update:
> Works fine on other characters


Same thing is happening to me this morning. 
Does anyone know what is causing this? Because it doesn't seem to be fixed, so has to be something else

----------


## ToR

> Same thing is happening to me this morning. 
> Does anyone know what is causing this? Because it doesn't seem to be fixed, so has to be something else


It works on 2/3 of my 100's. I don't know what the problem is I'm afraid. It worked on all 3 last night.

I've done about 90 runs now and still no mount.

Regardless, it works well so +5 rep  :Smile:

----------


## 0wn3r

After ~200ish normal kills on Baron in Strat over the years.....saw this, 6th run in like 1:30 it dropped. US Horde Mage

Thanks OP <3

+4 cause thats all i can =D

----------


## iMigu

when talon king released video, i did 150+ kills with this.. no mount yet though.. i dunno what triggers the bug but there were 20+ tries as rogue/rpala/dk when i wasnt able to get it work. i discovered that trink ring or other procs that kill Baron will make it fail. so just incase take off your rings and trinkets, dont use your weapons and you should be ok  :Smile:

----------


## iMigu

> 7. Enter the dungeon you are farming the mount
> ****************HERE**************
> 8. Now enter proving grounds again.


oh yeah, forgot to add, like Talon says in the video, you can check if bug triggers or not by trying to get out from dungeon between steps 7 & 8.. if it triggered you cannot get out from dungeon and if you can, well, it failed and you need to clear dungeon

----------


## Toldorn

ok, so I got this to work - DO NOT right click the boss. Use an ability to kill him, then it works.

Confirmed on US and Oceanic servers on mage/druid/pally/dk.

Got the mount on the 33rd run. Ty op.

----------


## MrMoggy

cant get this to work on any characters, tried 5 times on my DK, and 1-2 times on multiple other toons

----------


## tialk

well did it with 6 different chars - cant get it work with DK

/e 
ok, bodypulled and killed him with death&decay did the trick for me, hope this helps

----------


## Manuris

> ok, so I got this to work - DO NOT right click the boss. Use an ability to kill him, then it works.
> 
> Confirmed on US and Oceanic servers on mage/druid/pally/dk.
> 
> Got the mount on the 33rd run. Ty op.


Thats not the problem, I've got it to work with my Hunter right click shooting him

----------


## Ashoran

I can confirm that using auto attacks will not work, you need to Arcane Shot it or something... But this seems to be different for everyone, hope this method helps someone.


Sylvanas-EU

----------


## JhonnyQ

I guess this won't work for Raidbosses.

I would love to know, if this would be viable for Timewalking. I bet it would be. You would need a simple solo-able Boss and maybe another Damage exploit.

----------


## Yung Boomkin

After 8 runs (and the mount dropping on the 8th LOL) I can say that this does not work on Stonecore! 

The closes thing to the bug that I got was auto resetting the instance every time I re entered ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## Valg

Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## advanta

> After 8 runs (and the mount dropping on the 8th LOL) I can say that this does not work on Stonecore! 
> 
> The closes thing to the bug that I got was auto resetting the instance every time I re entered ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


People might want to try this instead if farming stonecore https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RfOV6HP0VM,
or mount farming other dungeons, not quite an instant port but pretty fast nonetheless. 

Regarding talon's exploit, I'm pretty sure it will work with something else. I noticed I got ported halfway through Halls of reflection whenever I left a bg after entering. What instance where this would be helpful I don't know yet.

----------


## AraiXplorer

I got Rivendare's mount like 2 weeks ago, after cursing every single second I had to run in and out of this dungeon. Wish I had this trick.

+5 rep nonetheless and good luck to everyone !

----------


## motastic

> I got Rivendare's mount like 2 weeks ago, after cursing every single second I had to run in and out of this dungeon. Wish I had this trick.
> 
> +5 rep nonetheless and good luck to everyone !


On the bright side, there is absolutely no consequence for you since you didn't cheat to get this mount.

----------


## Ashoran

> On the bright side, there is absolutely no consequence for you since you didn't cheat to get this mount.


I doubt they'll do anything about these mounts tho, probs just fix the exploit c:

----------


## Yung Boomkin

> People might want to try this instead if farming stonecore https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RfOV6HP0VM,
> or mount farming other dungeons, not quite an instant port but pretty fast nonetheless. 
> 
> Regarding talon's exploit, I'm pretty sure it will work with something else. I noticed I got ported halfway through Halls of reflection whenever I left a bg after entering. What instance where this would be helpful I don't know yet.


Your right I think that would be quicker seeing as it doesn't work for this dungeon and I think the reason why this wont work is because it is not the last boss in the dungeon...
I may be wrong tho

----------


## Hyperbeist

Will give this a shot!  :Smile:

----------


## MrMoggy

Got it to work today on warrior x2 and rogue, i got it on my setup for my second warrior which was kill 21

----------


## drm420

> ok, so I got this to work - DO NOT right click the boss. Use an ability to kill him, then it works.
> 
> Confirmed on US and Oceanic servers on mage/druid/pally/dk.
> 
> Got the mount on the 33rd run. Ty op.


can we right click to loot or no?

----------


## Bldr47

Yesterday everything worked for me on the EU realm. Today it seems to be fixed. 
After the Reset und Teleport to Dungeon I find myself just outside from Stratholm. 

Anyone can confirm?

----------


## godmodewbu

Can confirm it is still working as of today. US Realm. Wasn't working on my hunter but i got it working on my druid. Got the mount on my 11th run  :Smile: !!!!!!!!!! Thanks op!

----------


## Zemsta

Can't find any way to get my BM hunter locked inside the instance. EU Kazzak. 

Removed all special buff-giving gear/talents then tried to kill baron with arcane shot. After that tried by melee autoattack aswell, character isn't locked inside. Something else must be the problem.

Edit:, tried with ww monk on different realm, does not work too.

----------


## Shoxor

worked for me until yesterday evening on EU realm. Now at the step where I reset the instance, I just get ported outside the Instance afterwards. I don't get ported to the boss anymore.
It still saves time to reset the instance because I don't have to run outside, but sadly it's not as superfast as the actual exploit was.
Guess it's fixed (on EU at least)

----------


## Sir_DOT_a_lot

Tried it again, today (not so long ago) and it really seams like it's been fixed.
Too bad I saw this post yesterday and did only 10 runs 'till I got locked.

Ohh well, gz to all who managed to get the mount!  :Smile:

----------


## Zemsta

Can anyone EU confirm this working still?

----------


## MrMoggy

Its not been fixed, just try different toons if its not working

----------


## Shoxor

tried on two chars and did exactly what I did yesterday. Are you EU or US @MrMoggy?

----------


## Zemsta

> Its not been fixed, just try different toons if its not working


You're doing it on EU or US? We're still getting reports US still works but I hear people only who report that it stopped working on EU. Tried 7 toon from 3 tabs already, different classes, tried with both melee and ranged and none of them works. Can't locked into the instance.

Edit: Confirmed, worked on EU a minute ago. 8th character, 2nd DK, same spec, same way of killing (melee) got locked finally. Have absolutely no idea what causes the no-lock "bug".

----------


## Shoxor

> You're doing it on EU or US? We're still getting reports US still works but I hear people only who report that it stopped working on EU. Tried 7 toon from 3 tabs already, different classes, tried with both melee and ranged and none of them works. Can't locked into the instance.
> 
> Edit: Confirmed, worked on EU a minute ago. 8th character, 2nd DK, same spec, same way of killing (melee) got locked finally. Have absolutely no idea what causes the no-lock "bug".


strange... and you did not use abilities to kill him, just right click/melee hits?
I do everything exactly the same way as I did yesterday. And I did not right click/melee baron, I just killed him with a spell.

/edit: got it working again. I just continued trying with one character and at some point it worked. Reached instance limit now, still no mount  :Frown:

----------


## Devanh

I can confirm this still works on EU. Seems to fail a third of the time, if it doesn't work for you just try another character. The same character can work one day and not work the next. I can't see any common factors in the failed attempts, seems to be completely random.

----------


## Zemsta

I just made 3 clears with my monk then it got locked inside after my 4th run suddenly. I did all the same clears seemingly. So you don't have to switch characters probably.

----------


## tialk

you have to kill Rivendare with another Ability - Howling blast and Icy touch didn't work for me (maybe an enchant procc) - Death&Decay got me locked

----------


## Shoxor

> I just made 3 clears with my monk then it got locked inside after my 4th run suddenly. I did all the same clears seemingly. So you don't have to switch characters probably.


I can confirm this, switching chars ist not necessary (don't know if it improves the odds of getting "locked" though).
I always kill him with Fireblast (Mage), so even this doesn't really seem to be the deciding factor.

Lets hope this randomness makes it harder for Blizzard to determine the cause and fix it  :Wink:

----------


## kkiyoshi

Can confirm - US.

If you're using a DK, you can also just hit the Boss with Death and Decay,

----------


## Jrxz

Can confirm- EU, got Baron's Charger 10 minutes ago after 46th attempt  :Smile: 


Gonna try Stonecore now

----------


## CreeperDeath

Got my mount in 5 minutes... thanks ! (+rep must spread etc)

----------


## Hyperbeist

Okey, so update: Tried it on my DK, Druid and Warlock. I didnt get locked in there once. And I walked and pulled exactly what you did (was copying your every move with your video on my 2nd monitor) still got teleported to the outside after reset inside Proving Grounds.
I will try a few more characters with different abilities.
(This was on EU realm - horde)

Update2: Same happend on my warrior, tried 2 times with both bladestorm and shockwave. Still wont get locked in...

Update3: I see some people say "You have to melee hit him for this to work", didnt work out on my rogue when I did either...

----------


## Ashoran

Okay, I've done this with three characters(two warriors and a hunter) and I can confirm it works, well for Rivendare's Deathcharger at least... Pretty much followed all of the steps at first, but I kept right clicking the last boss and it would never lock me in, but after using Arcane Shot on my hunter and Charge on my Warriors, I've had a 100% rate of getting the thing to work, and I've gotten my mount as well... So just don't use right click for killing him and I'm pretty sure it will work for you.. Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## Hyperbeist

I will try what Ashoran said on my warrior aswell.

update1: Charged boss, looted, tp'd into proving grounds, reset, tp back out, outside again  :Frown:  No luck for me. #givenup

----------


## liffe

cant get it to work have try with 4 char now and just get tped outside the dungeon :Frown:

----------


## ch0pzer

Have anyone managed to get this to work anywhere else that strat? Would be interesting to know. I have quite a few places in mind, but it don't seem to work now way the same

----------


## Ashoran

> I will try what Ashoran said on my warrior aswell.
> 
> update1: Charged boss, looted, tp'd into proving grounds, reset, tp back out, outside again  No luck for me. #givenup


hmm seems like you're missing two steps there... try this order: Charge boss, loot, tp into proving grounds, tp out of dungeon, go back into the dungeon you're farming, tp to proving grounds, reset, tp back out(at this point you should be at the boss again).

----------


## Ashoran

> Have anyone managed to get this to work anywhere else that strat? Would be interesting to know. I have quite a few places in mind, but it don't seem to work now way the same


Sadly it didn't work for me anywhere else than strat, I've tried doing Stonecore like 10 times...

----------


## Zemsta

It's clearly not about the type of the attack which kills the boss.

I was doing this all day long and I got my toons locked inside with BOTH melee autoattacks and spells from range. For example, I got my 2nd DK locked in by killing the endboss of stratholme with a single melee hit. Also, chain-farmed today with 3 monks. I used the monk's PBAoE spell (forgot the name) to clear zigurats but ONLY a single melee hit for the endboss. It works every time for my monks.
However, when I try to melee with my Warrior, it usually fails (and sometimes still works), so it has nothing to do with the type of attack (autoattack / special). For my priests, I use a MB for last boss. Both melee and spell works!

I noticed however, I can't get this exploit to work on particular realms. For example, some german servers seems to be immune to this bug. I just got the same monk there and I can't get him to locked in even if I try it for hours. There are some English realms too, where the rate of being locked is much much lower than for same toons on other realms. I'm not sure but this may be something related to realm population or more precisely, something related to the instance's utilization.

In other words this bug may be related to the instance server's actual stress, actual amount of crowding rather than spell vs. melee argument. Where less people use the actual server that provides Stratholme I have clearly lower chance to get this work. At least this is my observation.

----------


## azix

Still works perfectly for me (Malfurion EU) - rogue, Hemorrhage. The realm I do it on is low pop, so I doubt that this matters. Interesting idea, tho.

Edit: tried it on a different realm (Blackmoore EU - high pop), didn't work the first time - priest, Mind Sear.
Second try it worked - auto attacks.

----------


## duskashes

I was locked in, however when I finish my run and tp'd out of Strath, then went back in, I was in the very front of the dungeon. And then I tp'd out again, reset, went back in, the instance was reset but I was not right at the boss. Instead I was spawned at the front. I tried to check if I was locked, the result was that I could not run out of Strath through the instance entrance. This is something never happened.
I was locked correctly yesterday.
Tested on CN server.

----------


## Zemsta

> Still works perfectly for me (Malfurion EU) - rogue, Hemorrhage. The realm I do it on is low pop, so I doubt that this matters. Interesting idea, tho.


I wasn't talking about your server but the instance server that provides Stratholme. It handles the instance for multiple realms usually. And when I see lots of people zoning in and out I usually got a higher chance for being locked inside.

----------


## Tinyfin

I'm going to try this on the Argent Tournament for the HC dungeon, see if I get unlimited seals.

Edit; I'm an idiot for trying it on HC.

----------


## liffe

lol i got the mount first run when i was going to try it on my shaman and i got the mount :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaizuken

> lol i got the mount first run when i was going to try it on my shaman and i got the mount



Gratz ☺

----------


## tialk

> lol i got the mount first run when i was going to try it on my shaman and i got the mount


grats, my gf got it on the 2nd run - took me ~70

some other viable uses of this bug? why does it port us to this specific location when we reset the instance... still need the stonecore one

----------


## Manuris

Seems like I found a method that works for me 100% (did try the original method but it didnt work 5x)

1. Go in and clear everything (I killed the running bonus boss at the beginning)
2. After you cleared everything and you're infront of the end boss kill him (I hit him with auto shot from my hunter but I think thats irrelevant)
3. Port into proving grounds & leave again
4. After you ported out you should be out of the instance. Go inside again and use the macro "/script ResetInstances();"
5. After you used the marco there should be a message thats saying things like "there are still players in the instance and it couldnt reset... thats what it says when it worked
6. When you used the macro with that message port inside the proving grounds and out again and you should be standing infront of the end boss

(How to repeat after killing him)

7. After you killed him use the macro and port into proving grounds and out. Thats it. Just make sure that you reset inside the instance and then teleport into proving grounds and out

----------


## heke01

couldnt get original method working and this one doesnt work either i allways end up GY of deepholm

----------


## Kaizuken

> couldnt get original method working and this one doesnt work either i allways end up GY of deepholm



This currently only works in Stratholme.

----------


## advanta

> This currently only works in Stratholme.


I've experienced some weird effects with it in other places. Whether there is another place where this is actually useful is another matter.

----------


## solshine2510

If you wish to wait out the locked instances cooldown, you should be able to do so easily in your Proving Grounds chamber without the game logging you out after long time. When you know you have just killed Baron last time before you're locked out, use the green eye icon on minimap to port back to PG, but do not watch it complete and while still on loading PG screen quickly minimize the WoW window.
I've used this numerous time to stay online yet afk for as long as I needed.
Can't test this particular case, because I don't have active subscription plus I already have mount.
Great find!

----------


## Sklug

Pretty epic. Not sure why I never noticed til now.

----------


## Sklug

Some tips to those struggling as it can be inconsistent on various toons:

If it is failing, take note of rings/trinkets/gear with procs. It seems like procs can mess it up, so just take those off to be safe otherwise. Also, if you continue to fail, one thing that worked for me was to just relog, and after relogging, with no other changes in procedure, it worked for me. I have gotten this working on hunter and warr so far (originally my hunter wasn't working but my warr worked without issue, until relog on hunter which worked fine then lol).

GL!

----------


## Fadelol

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kaizuken again."

Great find nonetheless

----------


## Domo Kun

r u fkin kidding mem haha nice

+rep oh, 
can u use this on fireland bird? or raid?

----------


## ASGamer

> r u fkin kidding mem haha nice
> 
> +rep oh, 
> can u use this on fireland bird? or raid?


It would not - would only pertain to drops that you can reset. Will not work for anything that locks you out for a day, week etc.

----------


## Shoxor

done this 4 times now, so 40 runs alone with this method. plus countless runs I've done before normally. still no mount...  :Frown:

----------


## Yung Boomkin

> I was locked in, however when I finish my run and tp'd out of Strath, then went back in, I was in the very front of the dungeon. And then I tp'd out again, reset, went back in, the instance was reset but I was not right at the boss. Instead I was spawned at the front. I tried to check if I was locked, the result was that I could not run out of Strath through the instance entrance. This is something never happened.
> I was locked correctly yesterday.
> Tested on CN server.


This actually happened to me in Stonecore and every time you re enter the dungeon after porting to the scenario its automatically reset... This may or may not have to do with the ability you are using but I guess if many people can replicate it we can find out the properties of this version of the exploit!

----------


## lilsniff

After 40-50 runs I got the mount! Wohoooo  :Big Grin:  thanks again for the share!
For people having trouble to get it to work sometimes, I just tried and tried until I got it to glitch and then parked in proving grounds while I waited for instance cap to reset. Just use some sort of anti-afk and after 4-5 resets it dropped. Much easier than hoping that it will work each time you go to do the 10/hr

----------


## ASGamer

Well.... i just got home from work and was setting the exploit up on my first run and...




I guess I will just take everyone's word for it.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Well.... i just got home from work and was setting the exploit up on my first run and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will just take everyone's word for it.



Gratz, hope all of you will get the mount  :Smile:

----------


## hagibert

Works like a charm on EU. +rep

----------


## cellking

cant seem to get to work cant even get stuck in portal after teleporting out from duenguin

----------


## Gertrudes

taking out the trinket that had a proc chance got me locked inside every single time @ 1st try. so, probably what causes the randomness of getting locked or not might be proc of some equipment

----------


## lilsniff

> taking out the trinket that had a proc chance got me locked inside every single time @ 1st try. so, probably what causes the randomness of getting locked or not might be proc of some equipment


Doubt it, I never used any items with procs and I got it to work 3 out of ~30ish times.

----------


## Ashoran

Has anyone managed to get any other dungeon to work, instead of Stratholme?  :Smile:

----------


## Jeromez

> taking out the trinket that had a proc chance got me locked inside every single time @ 1st try. so, probably what causes the randomness of getting locked or not might be proc of some equipment


This has worked for me on all characters i've tried. Thanks!

Just to clarify, does this exploit also bypass the 'entering too many instances recently'? Or are we still subject to 10 instances per hour?

----------


## TwinkEu70

Finally my mount after 300 runs i get it now after 5 runs . Thanks + rep

----------


## tzeeth

Hi! Glitch working but instance says too many reset, what thing to do with this? Just wait?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Hi! Glitch working but instance says too many reset, what thing to do with this? Just wait?


You can only enter dungeons 10 times per hour.
You will need to wait an hour.

----------


## TOM_RUS

> You can only enter dungeons 10 times per hour.
> You will need to wait an hour.


Or you can login to different realm, provided you have characters on more than one realm. 10 instances/hour limit is per realm (connected realms probably counts as one realm).

On a side note, I wasn't able to get this to work (not getting locked in instance), but while trying it on third character, mount dropped.

----------


## tzeeth

Thanks, I am testing it right now it keeps working ^^ very good finding here!

----------


## MadneZ

Just tried. My char is teleporting out when it isn't supposed to. EU here

----------


## Paszo

> Just tried. My char is teleporting out when it isn't supposed to. EU here


Happens to me too sometimes, I don't know if its procs that mess it up or not. I need confirmation.

----------


## Zemsta

> but while trying it on third character, mount dropped.


Lol, lucky bastard! ^^

----------


## lilsniff

> Or you can login to different realm, provided you have characters on more than one realm. 10 instances/hour limit is per realm (connected realms probably counts as one realm).


I'm pretty sure that 10/hr-lockouts are account-wide, but then again I could be wrong!

----------


## oblanda

Can confirm it works EU. Got the mount after 54 runs  :Embarrassment: . Thanks for the amazing find! +rep

----------


## motastic

First run trying to exploit this and the damn thing drops. xD

----------


## Paszo

I'm at 103 kills and no sword/mount  :Frown:

----------


## Sklug

> I'm pretty sure that 10/hr-lockouts are account-wide, but then again I could be wrong!


Realm wide!

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

Great find rep+, gave up after my 40th kill though lol. Stupid mount won't drop. Confirmed work on US server Mal'ganis and Tich

----------


## Riddl3n

Noob question but.,. are the 10 hr lock outs for that single dungeon still?

----------


## Holyier

Did it after 15 runs :P Thanks for the shortcut though. Worked on my Hunter with aggroing the boss first and auto-shotting it and my WW monk with aggroing then Rising Sun Kick before porting out.

Edit - The instance lock is per realm, not account. I did my lock on Alexstrasza then went and finished on Skullcrusher. I'm unsure about merged realms.

----------


## DarkLinux

Supper odd, did not work on my mage but worked on my DK. Hope we done get banned for this XD

----------


## TOM_RUS

> I'm pretty sure that 10/hr-lockouts are account-wide, but then again I could be wrong!





> Yes, it is account wide.


I've been running Stone Core 30 times/hour few months ago using 3 chars on different realms until I got the mount. Unless something changed since then, it's not account wide, but per realm.




> The instance lock is per realm, not account. I did my lock on Alexstrasza then went and finished on Skullcrusher. I'm unsure about merged realms.


Exactly.

----------


## DeathComesForU

Nice find Kaizuken!

Anyone know if it still works after EU maintenance? Don't want to drop a token for nothing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## caszeh

Did not get it to work on EU after maintenance, although got the deathcharger on the third try  :Cool:

----------


## jimmyamd

Fixed on US

----------


## lollaus

Got it to work on EU just now. Took off all proc items (trinkets, weapons, ring..), did a full clear of instance, and killed Baron by walking up to him and autoattacking

Edit: Picture for proof - check chat & combat log https://i.imgur.com/Dr940uH.jpg

----------


## paulcorradi

Fixed on EU. Did the same thing as yesterday can't get it work.

----------


## lilsniff

> Fixed on EU. Did the same thing as yesterday can't get it work.





> Got it to work on EU just now. Took off all proc items (trinkets, weapons, ring..), did a full clear of instance, and killed Baron by walking up to him and autoattacking


Literally ONE post above you.

----------


## Aeon1c

Fixed on EU after maintenance, or am I doing something wrong?

----------


## lilsniff

> Fixed on EU after maintenance, or am I doing something wrong?


Read 3 posts up..

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> I've been running Stone Core 30 times/hour few months ago using 3 chars on different realms until I got the mount. Unless something changed since then, it's not account wide, but per realm.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.


Weird I couldn't get it to work in Stonecore. Stratholme worked even after maintenance on U.S, still no mount though :/

----------


## lilsniff

> Weird I couldn't get it to work in Stonecore. Stratholme worked even after maintenance on U.S, still no mount though :/


He's not talking about the exploit, but if the 10 instances/hour is account-wide or realm-wide.
The exploit only works for Stratholme so far.

----------


## Kaizuken

▬ Still works after maintenance. ☺

----------


## bboystyle82

Funny. I never farmed any mounts and after hitting my 2k achieve on my Rogue and being bored i figured i'd pile a list of dungeons that dropped mounts for me to farm. Decided to come here first to see if theres any guides to it and ran across this thread. Went immediately to Strath and did the first clear run and the mount dropped. So i got it on my first run and first try ever lol. I wanted to confirm if the method would work on my rogue but i couldnt..

----------


## WingedBoost

Can I get perma banned for this?

----------


## ASGamer

> Can I get perma banned for this?


Can't really never know for sure, but i'd say it's highly unlikely. Typically something like this will result in them just taking the mount away or maybe at worst a day suspension.

Most likely they will just fix it and leave accounts who got it alone to be honest, but like i said it is really their discretion.

----------


## angrybum

> Fixed on US


 nope i had 2 of the 3 chars i tried work just now on US its not fixed

----------


## Knurri

Still working on EU Servers. Turn off your Trinkets like Gertrudes method.

----------


## DankSwagolos

Still working for me US. 

I used this macro which puts you into proving grounds, takes you out, and resets.

/script ResetInstances(); 
/run LFGTeleport(IsInLFGDungeon())

----------


## Soulkiffer3

Not working for me EU.  :Frown:

----------


## Hanss

> taking out the trinket that had a proc chance got me locked inside every single time @ 1st try. so, probably what causes the randomness of getting locked or not might be proc of some equipment


this made it work for me @EU

----------


## hagibert

went in naked.. on three different chars. resetet the whole thing by going back garrison an rejoin the proving grounds. then going back with hearthstone at chapel of lights. still can get out of the dungeon. Seems to be broken for me :-(

----------


## WingedBoost

Anyone managed to do this in Vortex Pinnacle? Doesn't seem to work, tried taking out everything with procs, mutistrike gear etc, even killed the boss unarmed using no abilities and did not work

----------


## ASGamer

> Anyone managed to do this in Vortex Pinnacle? Doesn't seem to work, tried taking out everything with procs, mutistrike gear etc, even killed the boss unarmed using no abilities and did not work


I think it has only been reported to work in Strat at the moment. I tried to do stonecore a few times (as well as others) and could not get it to work. If anyone does find a way to do it in the others feel free to correct me  :Smile:

----------


## Ashoran

This ^^^

----------


## Shoxor

> this made it work for me @EU


doesn't do it for me... no set bonuses, no trinkets, nothing with procs (no talents with procs etc.).. sometimes I get it to work, often not. Would save me so much time to reliably reproduce the "locking in".

----------


## TehVoyager

Just got my deathcharger. 

also confirming still functioning US servers.

i hadn't been able to get it to work since my first post... i pulled my trinkets with procs off, and used the two line macro above and they seemed to help (this could just be completely anecdotal tho)

----------


## lilsniff

> doesn't do it for me... no set bonuses, no trinkets, nothing with procs (no talents with procs etc.).. sometimes I get it to work, often not. Would save me so much time to reliably reproduce the "locking in".


If you just sit in proving grounds and wait for 10/hr instance reset you don't have to glitch it all over again. Just use some anti-afk and do some other stuff for an hour.
Doing it this way you can get 10 runs every hour without thinking "will the glitch work this time."

----------


## Shoxor

> If you just sit in proving grounds and wait for 10/hr instance reset you don't have to glitch it all over again. Just use some anti-afk and do some other stuff for an hour.
> Doing it this way you can get 10 runs every hour without thinking "will the glitch work this time."


Yeah good advice, already doing that. Still waiting for a drop at like 60 runs now. Got the Runeblade... Blizzard activated trollmode on me  :Big Grin: 
Waiting for reset of 10 instance limit now to try another 10 runs.

(so still working on EU too, as several have already confirmed)

----------


## Sklug

This might be anecdotal, but I could NOT get this working at all on one of my toons... I got it working on 3 of 4 of my toons and one no matter what failed. This character was my main pvp toon though. So, what I did is I completely took off all my PVP gear that scaled and left the PVE gear on that didn't have special procs (I even took off my special shirt that had a bonus feature), and boom, it worked flawlessly. I actually came back an hr later to try again, equipped only half my pvp gear again to see, and it failed. Once again, removed my PVP scaling gear, including my weapon, and bam, it worked again flawlessly.

So, it might be worth trying out. Again, it could be a coincidence, it could just be server load at the moment, I have no idea, but this worked for me. The other 3 toons I had have zero PVP pieces of gear and none of them had issues.

Oh, I should also point out I used the macro posted by @Calyistis :

/script ResetInstances(); 
/run LFGTeleport(IsInLFGDungeon())

One thing that is important about that macro though, the first time you clear the zone and kill Baron and then enter the instance again. Don't reset the zone yet by using the macro as you need to port outside and then walk into the entrance of UD Strat again. Only then can you start using that macro. Otherwise just enter and exit the instance manually.

*EDIT: Whelp, just went back and boom, it is failing. So much for the scaling gear theory. Worked on my other 3 toons again perfectly, but this one, nothing. I changed nothing.*

----------


## TehVoyager

I'd like to point out for people that even if the main exploit fails... you are still ported outside with the instance reset, saving a lot of run time. so in a way even when this fails, its still faster than regular.

----------


## angrybum

just looked at all my total kills for him since they added tracking, a whopping 583 kills over 3-4 characters , 127 with this exploit......... Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet ...i also used to run this a ton in groups at 60 , not once had i even seen it drop until just now

----------


## Sklug

> just looked at all my total kills for him since they added tracking, a whopping 583 kills over 3-4 characters , 127 with this exploit......... Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet ...i also used to run this a ton in groups at 60 , not once had i even seen it drop until just now


In Vanilla the drop rate was like 1/5000 - they later changed drop rates of classic bosses to be 1-2%

----------


## do0dles

To get this 100% working for me, I did the following;

1. Cleared to last boss **DID NOT KILL**
2. Tele to scenario,**copied and pasted in chat**  "/script ResetInstances();".
3. Tele back out.

Thanks for this +rep.

----------


## ToR

> To get this 100% working for me, I did the following;
> 
> 1. Cleared to last boss **DID NOT KILL**
> 2. Tele to scenario,**copied and pasted in chat**  "/script ResetInstances();".
> 3. Tele back out.
> 
> Thanks for this +rep.


This didn't work for me. When I teleported back out of the scenario it took me outside Stratholme.

----------


## ASGamer

> This didn't work for me. When I teleported back out of the scenario it took me outside Stratholme.


Did you watch the video or the original post? The first time it will always port you outside the instance.

----------


## ToR

> Did you watch the video or the original post? The first time it will always port you outside the instance.


Yeah I watched the video and I've managed to do 90+ runs, but I can only ever do it on 2/3 of my chars, never 3/3. The method he posted to get it working '100%' of the time didn't help

----------


## Zemsta

347th kill with this method plus the old kills in my playtime since vanilla but finally the friggin' mount dropped.

Thanks again for sharing this!

----------


## Manuris

> 347th kill with this method plus the old kills in my playtime since vanilla but finally the friggin' mount dropped.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing this!


Grats!  :Big Grin:  I know that feeling when something doesnt want to drop :x

----------


## do0dles

1. I q for scenario
2. Teleport out of scenario by right clicking the eye.
3. I hearthstone to Undercity
4. Fly to gated entrance
5. Clear to last boss, did not kill.
6. Teleported to scenario by using the eye
7. Copy pasted in chat "/script ResetInstances();"
8. Teleported back out of scenario (should tele you outside dungeon so re-enter and stop at front)
9. Teleport back to the scenario and re-paste "/script ResetInstances();" and teleport out.
10. You should now be at the last boss, kill and repeat.

Sorry for long ass list, just wanted to give you my exact way that it works 100% for me on my disc priest US realm.

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> 1. I q for scenario
> 2. Teleport out of scenario by right clicking the eye.
> 3. I hearthstone to Undercity
> 4. Fly to gated entrance
> 5. Clear to last boss, did not kill.
> 6. Teleported to scenario by using the eye
> 7. Copy pasted in chat "/script ResetInstances();"
> 8. Teleported back out of scenario (should tele you outside dungeon so re-enter and stop at front)
> 9. You should now be locked inside the dungeon, try running out.
> ...


Works like a charm. Got the mount after my 3rd attempt using your method . THANKS!

----------


## do0dles

> Works like a charm. Got the mount after my 3rd attempt using your method . THANKS!


Congrats! I was having an issue when killing the last boss it would not work, not killing him solved the whole issue on all my chars.

----------


## do0dles

Weirdest thing just happened to me while typing this. I got locked out by 10x runs so I teleported back to scenario and left the instance while it was counting down I alt tab to here, I tabed back now I am inside strat at last boss? A possible 1 exta kill, someone test lol.

----------


## Sklug

> 1. I q for scenario
> 2. Teleport out of scenario by right clicking the eye.
> 3. I hearthstone to Undercity
> 4. Fly to gated entrance
> 5. Clear to last boss, did not kill.
> 6. Teleported to scenario by using the eye
> 7. Copy pasted in chat "/script ResetInstances();"
> 8. Teleported back out of scenario (should tele you outside dungeon so re-enter and stop at front)
> 9. Teleport back to the scenario and re-paste "/script ResetInstances();" and teleport out.
> ...


I just wanted to confirm that there was 2 characters would never work for me no matter what, however this did work. I have done it 2 sets now. I think the catch is you get what, 8 kills instead of 10? It has worked for me flawlessly now.

Best part about it? Don't worry about using a special ability or removing certain pieces of gear. This seemed to work regardless. TY!

*EDIT: Holy crap, just dropped for me on my 128th kill!!! Epic as ever man! Of course, I should say 128th using this method. I actually have over 300 kills on this boss over the last few years.*

----------


## hagibert

> 1. I q for scenario
> 2. Teleport out of scenario by right clicking the eye.
> 3. I hearthstone to Undercity
> 4. Fly to gated entrance
> 5. Clear to last boss, did not kill.
> 6. Teleported to scenario by using the eye
> 7. Copy pasted in chat "/script ResetInstances();"
> 8. Teleported back out of scenario (should tele you outside dungeon so re-enter and stop at front)
> 9. Teleport back to the scenario and re-paste "/script ResetInstances();" and teleport out.
> ...


FINALY!!! .. This works .. IMPORTANT: you have to be in the room of the boss when you cleared the dungeon.. i´m locked in the room before the boss now  :Stick Out Tongue: 

edit:
The clou seems to be to port out and reset when you are IN the instance but haven´t triggered the event yet. So point 8 "stop at front" must be where the magic happens. 
just for the ones who still have trouble getting this to work.

----------


## Zemsta

do you know if this or any other method is available for Utgarde Pinnacle maybe?

----------


## Shoxor

> FINALY!!! .. This works .. IMPORTANT: you have to be in the room of the boss when you cleared the dungeon.. i´m locked in the room before the boss now 
> 
> edit:
> The clou seems to be to port out and reset when you are IN the instance but haven´t triggered the event yet. So point 8 "stop at front" must be where the magic happens. 
> just for the ones who still have trouble getting this to work.


did not work for me, but while trying it finally dropped. 195th kill. I can die in peace now.

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> do you know if this or any other method is available for Utgarde Pinnacle maybe?


I will test it today and confirm if it worked or not

----------


## liffe

i tested this in the vortex pinnacle and did not work for me.

----------


## ToR

> 1. I q for scenario
> 2. Teleport out of scenario by right clicking the eye.
> 3. I hearthstone to Undercity
> 4. Fly to gated entrance
> 5. Clear to last boss, did not kill.
> 6. Teleported to scenario by using the eye
> 7. Copy pasted in chat "/script ResetInstances();"
> 8. Teleported back out of scenario (should tele you outside dungeon so re-enter and stop at front)
> 9. Teleport back to the scenario and re-paste "/script ResetInstances();" and teleport out.
> ...


Followed this to the letter and I still get teleported outside after the 2nd reset.

----------


## DeathComesForU

> Followed this to the letter and I still get teleported outside after the 2nd reset.


Try another character, sometimes it just doesn't work for whatever reason. Tried my hunter/dk and didn't work, but it did on my paladin.

----------


## Xsizer

Can i logout to another char when have cd 10 insts?

----------


## Sklug

> do you know if this or any other method is available for Utgarde Pinnacle maybe?


Boss only drops on heroic so it won't work there since you get saved. 1 try per day.

----------


## Zemsta

> Boss only drops on heroic so it won't work there since you get saved. 1 try per day.


Oh, I forgot that. Thx.

----------


## Kaizuken

Works also in "Timewalking dungeons".

----------


## MACTEPCMEPTU

All fine work EU . But remember :You can only enter dungeons 10 times per hour. 1000000 tnx ..

----------


## Shiekrunner123

it seems fixed on eu i could be wrong cannot get it anymore for atleast 20mintes

----------


## Shiekrunner123

Never mind still works

----------


## Naylor07

Tried on US server with mage, couldn't get it to lock me in. Will have to try on another character.

----------


## Brandonls1

Just tried with a warrior. Just teleports me to the nearest graveyard each time

----------


## angrytestie

anyone got this work on stonecore 2nd boss? or only works with endboss?

----------


## OotHE

This exploit has been exceedingly useful, thank you! You've some great, funny commentary during the video too.

Unfortunately, while the application of this does seem to only work well for anything below Heroic, I'm very curious about somehow finding tanget exploits to this.

Like, for example, why does it know to put you outside the first time but not the second? Why does it "lock you in" to the instance when you zone in the second time? I feel like understanding these questions might give way to a great leap in this vein of exploiting. So again, thank you!

----------


## SCR34M1NG G047

I wonder what the possibility of being banned with something like this is?

----------


## Sklug

> I wonder what the possibility of being banned with something like this is?


At most, Blizz maybe will remove the item for stuff like this that I have seen, even that is low probability. There's been many exploits that have popped up over the years to burn through Strat faster and I never saw any mass bans coming from them.

There is ALWAYS a risk, but I doubt it.

----------


## Penunce

Fixed on US? Can't replicate it

----------


## Captain Flynnt

Was working earlier, just tried it however I can't seem to get it working either.

----------


## OotHE

Have you both attempted removing/switching out pieces and/or using spells to initiate instead of auto-attacking the boss? Would be sad if it got fixed so quick.

----------


## Captain Flynnt

> Have you both attempted removing/switching out pieces and/or using spells to initiate instead of auto-attacking the boss? Would be sad if it got fixed so quick.


Yes to both, tried 4 times before giving up. All of my attempts were in Stratholme however.

----------


## tajffun

still working on eu?

----------


## advanta

> At most, Blizz maybe will remove the item for stuff like this that I have seen, even that is low probability. There's been many exploits that have popped up over the years to burn through Strat faster and I never saw any mass bans coming from them.
> 
> There is ALWAYS a risk, but I doubt it.


I missed those, do you remember any of them?

----------


## ch0pzer

I did get my mount thanks to this method, but there is something strange going on with it for sure. Told my friend about it, he tried with 3 different type of toons, Boomkin, monk and death knight. Removing trinkets and all that kind of stuff, but no matter what it can not be replicated. Last night I went in and tried again to see if it had been fixed or something like that. But it worked 100% first time, any one have an idea for this behaviour ?

----------


## Kaizuken

> I did get my mount thanks to this method, but there is something strange going on with it for sure. Told my friend about it, he tried with 3 different type of toons, Boomkin, monk and death knight. Removing trinkets and all that kind of stuff, but no matter what it can not be replicated. Last night I went in and tried again to see if it had been fixed or something like that. But it worked 100% first time, any one have an idea for this behaviour ?



Sometimes it's not working and sometimes it does. 
It depends on luck  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shiekrunner123

> Sometimes it's not working and sometimes it does. 
> It depends on luck


have you any experiences with vortex pinnacle and stonecore? I have tried it dozens of time it didn't work in stratholme i get it to work pretty often

----------


## ch0pzer

> Sometimes it's not working and sometimes it does. 
> It depends on luck


It just seems weird, that its based on luck, since something must sure trick it. As you said earlier, about being "locked inside" I never think that occured for my mage. I've been thinking and trying to replicate this a bunch of different places without any luck. But I will keep trying with different toons. Thanks again

----------


## Kenneth

I am not sure if still working. Replicating right now and it all goes smoothly until the reset instance part. In the video you say you cannot leave even if you wanted to, but mine allows me to leave. Even if I ignore that fact I continue to your macro and when I teleport back it just sticks me out in front again. Not sure if fixed, going to keep working on it. 

I guess I should also mention that when I click the macro/script it doesn't say "Strat has been reset". Maybe they made it so you cannot reset instances from inside the Proving Grounds? Or maybe it has something to do with that the instance still let me leave and didn't lock me in. Not sure.

*EDIT:* Tried on a different character and same result. Will keep trying but it seems to be fixed or just random.

----------


## Kaizuken

> have you any experiences with vortex pinnacle and stonecore? I have tried it dozens of time it didn't work in stratholme i get it to work pretty often



No, its currently only works in Stratholme.





> I am not sure if still working. Replicating right now and it all goes smoothly until the reset instance part. In the video you say you cannot leave even if you wanted to, but mine allows me to leave. Even if I ignore that fact I continue to your macro and when I teleport back it just sticks me out in front again. Not sure if fixed, going to keep working on it. 
> 
> I guess I should also mention that when I click the macro/script it doesn't say "Strat has been reset". Maybe they made it so you cannot reset instances from inside the Proving Grounds? Or maybe it has something to do with that the instance still let me leave and didn't lock me in. Not sure.
> 
> *EDIT:* Tried on a different character and same result. Will keep trying but it seems to be fixed or just random.



It's just random.

----------


## Zokmag

Just did it on EU and it worked flawlessly with all proc gear removed so it's definitely not fixed.

----------


## TommyT

Still working EU got my mount on 5th try lol

----------


## tajffun

fixed eu i think.

----------


## Kaizuken

> fixed eu i think.



Nope, still works.

----------


## Kenneth

If i get teleported out instead of back into the last boss room can I just keep teleporting in and out and eventually get it or do I need to start the process all over again?

----------


## Kevinator

From what i've attempted you need to start the process all over full clearing until you get it.

----------


## Kenneth

Okay so now it brings me back in but the guy is dead still. Is that a sign of fixed or is that also a part of the randomness?

----------


## thesadpanda

Must've forgot to reset instances. Was working fine ~30 mins ago U.S. Standing about halfway between the room door and red floor mark worked best for me.

----------


## Eliteplz

> Must've forgot to reset instances. Was working fine ~30 mins ago U.S. Standing about halfway between the room door and red floor mark worked best for me.


What method did you use? OP or other from this thread? DId you need to take any gear off?

----------


## Kaizuken

> What method did you use? OP or other from this thread? DId you need to take any gear off?



Trinkets, procs.

----------


## thesadpanda

> 1. I q for scenario
> 2. Teleport out of scenario by right clicking the eye.
> 3. I hearthstone to Undercity
> 4. Fly to gated entrance
> 5. Clear to last boss, did not kill.
> 6. Teleported to scenario by using the eye
> 7. Copy pasted in chat "/script ResetInstances();"
> 8. Teleported back out of scenario (should tele you outside dungeon so re-enter and stop at front)
> 9. Teleport back to the scenario and re-paste "/script ResetInstances();" and teleport out.
> ...


Didn't have any proc trinkets or effects. Two days I couldn't get it to work at all, every other time its worked fine. You lose out on two runs initially, so just hang out in proving grounds till your instance limit resets then you can do another 10, repeat. Otherwise you have to do the whole process over again and risk it not working.

----------


## Leniox

Wow this thread blew the **** up. Nice Kaizuken

----------


## advanta

> Wow this thread blew the **** up. Nice Kaizuken


Kaizuken has contributed some world class exploits but I'd also encourage people to like and subscribe to the Talon King who posted the original video.

It is real tough stating a channel and I want that guy to keep uploading..

----------


## Bowser2222

100% cant get it to work for me.. tried on a rogue, a dk, tried unequipping the trinks, tried meleeing, using a spell, nothing seems to work, i just keep getting teleported to the outside of the dungeon after teleporting back from proving grounds

----------


## Keltix070

I can confirme this works! I'm on a DK and I first tried killing a boss (Lord Rivendare) with a regular target ability, that didn't work. However I tried again with Defile which caused it to work! Blood Boil works aswell, just make sure you don't target him.

----------


## Kenneth

when this works, its amazing. but the 9/10 it doesn't it gives me grey hairs  :Frown: .

----------


## Kaizuken

I hope you all got the mount now.  :Smile:

----------


## hagibert

Something is happening. Got it to work but some sort of crazy this time. 
joined proving grounds. 
didn´t leave but ported direktly to chapel of light with hearthstone. 
cleared strat, but left rivendare alive. 
ported back to proving grounds didn´t reset
ported out.. standing in my garrison 
ported to stormwind and took a gryphon all the way back to strat
went into dungeon.. and the "dungeon-quest" popped up right at the start.. didn´t have to walk in a few yards as usual 
killed rivendare 
ported back to proving grounds and reset instance 
ported back to stratholme and stood right infront of rivendare -- profit. 

weird .. isn´t it?

----------


## Bldr47

It seems to me that chance, of getting locked in the instance, is quite random. 
I tried nearly every proposed way with my DK, but sometimes it just doesn't work. 

What does work for me, is to go to Stratholm in times where there aren't that many players online. 
For example on workdays before 2PM or in the night after 1AM. In these cases I never had any problems getting locked inside the instance. 

The other times it took me sometimes several attempts to get locked. Even my twink wouldn't get locked inside. 

So i guess that there is a serversided component to the issue.

----------


## ExtraPower

Any1 tried this in Zul gurub. Stratholme works on EU.

----------


## MrMoggy

Well the Zul Gurub bosses have to be killed on Heroic, so it wont work there

----------


## Jeromez

The only instances that in theory, should work with this technique is Stratholme, Stonecore, and Vortex Pinnacle. Simply because the mounts that drop in these dungeons also drop on normal difficulty, thus making this technique viable. Unfortunately i have attempted this technique with both Stonecore and Vortex and I haven't had any luck  :Frown:

----------


## Naylor07

Got it to work on my DK, got the mount on the 13 run or so!

----------


## ExtraPower

I managed to mess up something after 4 lockouts, i kill the boss, tp to proving grounds and tp back and it tps me to the outside gate, now i run in but i can run out. Before other runs i coudnt run out like in the video.

Edit: got it back to work just did the run 3 times again and now it seems to work.

----------


## advanta

> The only instances that in theory, should work with this technique is Stratholme, Stonecore, and Vortex Pinnacle. Simply because the mounts that drop in these dungeons also drop on normal difficulty, thus making this technique viable. Unfortunately i have attempted this technique with both Stonecore and Vortex and I haven't had any luck


Stonecore is very quick with the microjetpack from the gnomish gearworks.

The number of normal mount farms is limited but there are other reasons you might have to do something like this..

----------


## Phocito

NOT FIXED ON US

Just figured i'd throw that in for someone looking for it on the last reply page like I did. Anyways I've found a couple things with this, not entirely sure if they're helpful or not but still.
First off, you don't have to go back to your garrison, in fact if you set up the glitch one time, all you have to do to keep it active is to stay in the proving grounds after it says "too many instances" and keep your character from disconnecting for an hour (Just come back and move your character after the 30 minute mark, and after the hour teleport back in after resetting, do it 10 more times, and then wait in the PG an hour again, rinse and repeat as necessary).

Second off, since this causes your character to stick in the proving ground unable to leave if you hit "Leave instance group" it can make a weird scenario (no pun intended) go down where you can que up for the healer PG which will put 4 other characters in your party, then after hitting "leave instance group", it will be unable to kick you out as there is no graveyard inside of strat, and it can't use your hearthstone to teleport you out, so you're locked in the proving grounds scenario with the 4 party members despite not being in the scenario group, hard to explain. If you leave instance group and let it kick you back into the PG, then hearth out after you're not in the instance group, it'll lock the 4 party members in your party as "Unknown" players.

So basically,
1. Do glitch til no more instances
2. Que for the bronze or whatever healer to get party members
3. Leave instance group
4. Hearth out

I haven't tested this much because of work, but I figured someone might find some use in it, for some reason the unknowns function completely like another play, you even have the option "Inspect" "Add btag" "Add friend" for some reason. If anyone finds a use for that, hit me up.

----------


## Kenneth

has anybody successfully pulled this off in any other instances ? Some YT comments say Stonecore works but I take YT comments with a grain of salt. Been trying Stonecore and have failed about 6 times in a row now.

----------


## R3imo

is it fixed on EU? cant get it to work anymore. Worked fine yesterday tho. Tried with 2 different account and took enchanted items off. Nothing, i cant get locked into Stratholme.

----------


## magickmann

Its been fixed! last night it worked, but when I tried today its not working. I even tried on other accounts. Man I wish I would have seen this when it was first posted, I only read about it last night and tried it with 1 toon 10 times then went to bed lol!

----------


## Xevayne

Worked last night on US, hotfixed this morning it seems. RIP.

----------


## bovidae

not fixxed on eu, just did it in stratholme

----------


## Kaizuken

> not fixxed on eu, just did it in stratholme



Still works.

----------


## hagibert

Finaly! In the 10th run in this session ;-)

----------


## artemarkantos

AMAZING:gusta: This exploit still work?

----------


## Bitninja

Still works? :O

----------


## Kaizuken

> Still works? :O



Yes, still works.

----------


## Remnelkins

Trying ~20 times today (during 6 hours: pal, dk, hunter, monk, mage, druid and different realms) and wouldn't get locked inside.
Yesterday it worked ~3/10

----------


## Fla34

I can't make it work for stonecore. No issues with stratholme btw.

----------


## Phenrircl

Can't make it work.

Jus tryed to replicate the proccess 3 times. (US)
The last try was a clean "run" (I restarted dungeon + proving grounds and started following everything you did in the video).

After the normal run, I did teleport to dungeon > teleport out of dungeon > enter stratholme again (using alternative entrance, same as video), and I wasn't locked inside.

----------


## Jechob

Did two separate lockouts for Strat yesterday with this method and it worked flawlessly. US, Priest, Full PVP gear if it matters. Very excellent post, +rep.

----------


## Aeon1c

Tried again in Strat, confirmed working as stated. EU

----------


## Umbrielik

> Tried again in Strat, confirmed working as stated. EU


it is working but at random don't know why...

----------


## Whenallelsefail

Definitely still works. Haven't had any trouble. I got lucky as hell and got it on the third kill.

Stonecore is a different story. Can't get this one to work at all

----------


## ChronicSarco

does this work with vortex pinnacle at all?

----------


## Sklug

> does this work with vortex pinnacle at all?


I couldn't get it to work there, much like Stonecore. I would be happy to hear of anyone else having success though. The method for porting out of the instance is useful for quick resets though which will at least make farming a little more time-saving.

----------


## Ehnoah

Sad Stonecore / Vortex are the only one missing, report back if you get it work I will leech  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sklug

> Sad Stonecore / Vortex are the only one missing, report back if you get it work I will leech


Lucky! I still need the the blue proto and the white drake with the north wind... so many to farm  :Frown: 

I got lucky and got the stonecore mount for 45k on the BMAH. Somehow it went unnoticed early on in the expansion.

----------


## slyf3r

seems to be fixed on eu, cant get it to work. not even once locked in instance. can someone confirm?

----------


## noobite

last night did try this for awhile, this morning i have tried for a few hours to do same way again does not work any time i tried.
i am on u.s 
is it me doing something silly or is it fixed ?

----------


## Hanss

Can't reproduce on EU either. Got it working a week ago!

----------


## koifo

Doesn't work on EU Realms, did it exactly as the video said and im not getting locked into the instance.

----------


## Crazyhead

Cant get it working on EU Vortex pinnalce either, it ports me to the nearest graveyard instead

----------


## advanta

> I couldn't get it to work there, much like Stonecore. I would be happy to hear of anyone else having success though. The method for porting out of the instance is useful for quick resets though which will at least make farming a little more time-saving.


Stonecore is really very fast with the rocket pack from the gearworks, just over a minute.

----------


## Tory

This should have been moved to Elite to buy us a few more days.  :Frown:

----------


## Devanh

Tried several times, cannot reproduce the exploit anymore on EU. This has almost certainly been fixed.

----------


## advanta

> Tried several times, cannot reproduce the exploit anymore on EU. This has almost certainly been fixed.


Weird effects are still occuring in other dungeons though, I hold out hope there is more to do with this elsewhere.

----------


## Smashrag

Hi, I tried this for about an hour and finally got it to work, this is what I did.

I play a rogue on a US server, first few attempts went in, nothing worked, then unequipped trinkets, still nothing, then I got the bright idea to disable all my addons and run the instance naked, yes completely naked on my rogue so poisons wouldn't proc, weapon enchants wouldn't proc and all that. It worked! So I did the same thing on my hunter, and BOOM! worked as well.I am actually contributing the fail of it due to Elvui, my interface addon. You just have to use an AoE or just right click to punch Rivendare in the dick a few time to kill him no big deal. Worth a go if you dont use the standard Blizz UI. Thought I would share.Happy farming!

----------


## Remnelkins

> disable all my addons and run the instance naked, yes completely naked


THANKS! Worked

----------


## koifo

> Hi, I tried this for about an hour and finally got it to work, this is what I did.
> 
> I play a rogue on a US server, first few attempts went in, nothing worked, then unequipped trinkets, still nothing, then I got the bright idea to disable all my addons and run the instance naked, yes completely naked on my rogue so poisons wouldn't proc, weapon enchants wouldn't proc and all that. It worked! So I did the same thing on my hunter, and BOOM! worked as well.I am actually contributing the fail of it due to Elvui, my interface addon. You just have to use an AoE or just right click to punch Rivendare in the dick a few time to kill him no big deal. Worth a go if you dont use the standard Blizz UI. Thought I would share.Happy farming!


Also not working for me.

----------


## sabe123

Still working. At first it didnt work, but after disabling ALL Addons and just right clicking him it worked!
Thanks!

----------


## koifo

Disabled all addons and still im not getting locked to the instance, it sucks =/ killed him just with right click and another try with spells, both didnt work for me, i dont know what i'm doing wrong.

----------


## zj123

This is Working for me in The Vortex Pinnacle Normal (EU)
Im doing this as frost mage, no weapon or trinkets equipped + addons disabled.
I killed first boss with my pet and Altairus with one ice lance + pet.

Edit: Did 10 runs and after that its not working anymore.

----------


## Eldina

Not working for me. I tried to get it to work for 3-4 hours on Rivendare and Vortex Pinnacle. EU Realms Kazzak, The Maelstrom, Silvermoon and Tarren Mill.

Attempted on DK (all specs), Druid (all specs), Rogue (all specs), Hunter (all specs), Mage (all specs) and Warlock (Destro and Allfiction).

I also tried killing the boss naked and with no addons. I tried killing white melee damage (right click), only spells, aoe spells, wand etc.

Even if the exploit didn't work for me like it does in the video, it's still a very quick and efficient way to farm the mount. Because not having to run out of the dungeon after each boss kill you can save a lot of time.
I will still use this "exploit" to farm the mount, because well... I save time not having to run out after every attempt.

----------


## markons

Been trying since prepatch to reset dungeon while in Proving grounds and can't do it anymore, Did they changed something or is just me?

----------


## JaredKorry

It's not working for me either. The instance isn't resetting when I use that macro in the Proving Grounds.

----------


## Alexdaikon

Spent 2 hours,doesn't work (( without any kind of gear,no right click,used everythin,5 classes and still doesn't work ((

----------


## FelixFTW

Is this officially no longer working?

----------


## lilsniff

> Is this officially no longer working?


It seems as if you can't reset the instance from within PG, so pretty much fixed I think.

----------


## Gbyrd

shoot wish i knew about this! missed out on some amazing farm

----------


## Mr_Pibb

Can confirm: Fixed!

You cannot reset Instances from the PG anymore

----------

